# backslider



## Brucio

Quiero saber si hay una palabra en español que describe esta característica. Busqué en el foro pero no encontré nada.

Backslider es un sustantivo que se usa con frecuencia en un contexto moral. Habla de una persona que a veces anda bien, pero tiende a recaer en sus malos hábitos anteriores.

Ned Flanders was a backslider until he met Homer Simpson.

Ned Flanders fue un _____________ hasta que conoció a Homero Simpson.


----------



## spodulike

... reincidente ....


----------



## Brucio

Does reincidente have more of a legal connotation or a behavioral one?


----------



## spodulike

Good question. In English "recidivist" has a legal connotation and "backslider" is more behavioural.

Would any native speakers like to comment please?


----------



## maidinbedlam

As far as I know "reincidente" can be used in both contexts:
"Un delincuente reincidente"
"Un alcohólico reincidente"
But I wouldn't say "Ned Flanders fue un reincidente", unless you specify what kind of bad habit he is supposed to have had.


----------



## aurilla

*backslider:* recidivist: _n._ someone who lapses into previous undesirable patterns of behavior; one who has been saved by religion at one point in his/her life and then reverted to sin or wrongdoing, especially in religious practice.


----------



## maidinbedlam

aurilla said:


> *backslider:* recidivist: _n._ someone who lapses into previous undesirable patterns of behavior; one who has been saved by religion at one point in his/her life and then reverted to sin or wrongdoing, especially in religious practice.


 
"Reincidente" is an adjective in Spanish. That's why it doesn´t quite fit in Ned's sentence.


----------



## spodulike

maidinbedlam said:


> As far as I know "reincidente" can be used in both contexts:
> "Un delincuente reincidente"
> "Un alcohólico reincidente"
> But I wouldn't say "Ned Flanders fue un reincidente", unless you specify what kind of bad habit he is supposed to have had.


 
Given that the context is _The Simpsons_ I imagine that this is in the nature of a joke! A bit of irony perhaps?

We would have to see the script to be certain.


----------



## maidinbedlam

spodulike said:


> Given that the context is _The Simpsons_ I imagine that this is in the nature of a joke! A bit of irony perhaps?
> 
> We would have to see the script to be certain.


 
In that case I would go for:
"Ned Flanders era un "pecador reincidente (o impenitente)" hasta que conoció a Homer"


----------



## spodulike

EDIT
I have just found this on wikipedia. Maybe this excerpt from wikipedia gives a little more insight into his character ... 

_Flanders grew up in Springfield and was the son of "freaky beatniks" who did not discipline Ned and let him run wild. Eventually they took him to Dr. Foster, a psychiatrist, who put the young Ned through the University of Minnesota Spankalogical Protocol, which involved eight months of continuous spanking. The treatment worked so well that it rendered Flanders unable to express any anger at all and resulted in his trademark nonsensical jabbering at moments when he was particularly close to losing his temper, causing Ned to unknowingly repress his anger._


----------



## maidinbedlam

Spod, ¡nos estamos liando¡
Did he backslide into anger? (can you say that??). 
We definitely need more context for this.


----------



## spodulike

Sorry. I was being a little mischievous!  (and I was talking about "running wild")

Actually my real guess is that it is irony.


----------



## aurilla

maidinbedlam said:


> Spod, ¡nos estamos liando¡
> Did he backslide into anger? (can you say that??).
> We definitely need more context for this.


 
Seems like it. Given Homer's hard-to-ignore antics...


----------



## aztlaniano

spodulike said:


> Actually my real guess is that it is irony.


 Claro. ¿Cómo se puede imaginar que Homer tuvo que guiar a Ned hasta la senda de la virtud?


----------



## maidinbedlam

There is some kind of irony involved, but what about? Anyway, we won't lose sleep about it will we?


----------



## Arrius

*Backslider* is a somewhat politically incorrect synonym for _an apostate_, and is used expecially by orthodox Jews to refer to the unorthodox. In Spanish it is un *apostata*.
A *recidivist* is a delinquent who continues to offend. colloquially called *an old lag* if of mature years a repeat offender if younger.


----------



## Brucio

Thanks all. I think "apostata" is probably the term I am looking for; the original phrase I wanted to translate was "Samson was a restored backslider."

Sin embargo, la especulación acerca de la formación de Ned Flanders estuvo muy divertida ; no sabia del "Minnesota Spankalogical Protocol"- el ¿"Protocolo Zurralógico de Minnesota"?


----------



## aztlaniano

Brucio said:


> Thanks all. I think "apostata" is probably the term I am looking for; the original phrase I wanted to translate was "Samson was a restored backslider."


¡Samson! Pasé la noche en vela repasando los episodios de los Simpson en los que figura Ned en búsqueda de una pista.
"Apóstata" me suena un poco fuerte, ya que un "backslider" no se pone a rezar a un becerro de oro ni abandona la fe del todo, necesariamente, sólo deja de cumplir plenamente. 
En el caso de Sansón, no veo en qué sentido fue un "backslider". Se trata de un hombre tipo Chuck Norris o Charles Bronson, que siempre mata a los malos, sin que la fe pinte nada. Sí cometió un error fatal, que fue el fiarse de Delila cuando tenía que saber que ella pretendía quitarle sus poderes. Creo que eso se llama estar* encoñado *o agilipollado, o simplemente ser tonto.


----------



## spodulike

Brucio! Grrrrrrrrrrrr ..........

La mayoría de este hilo ocurrió porque pensamos de los Simpson.


----------



## mijoch

Hi

¿renegado?

M.


----------



## mijoch

rokn.

Planeta Agostini. renegado/a  adj y s. Que ha abandonado su religión o creencías.

M.


----------



## eli-chi

mijoch said:


> Hi
> 
> ¿renegado?
> 
> M.


Creo que esto es más fuerte que "apóstata".  Es alguien que tuvo un retroceso... pero no encuentro la palabra.


----------



## aztlaniano

mijoch said:


> ¿renegado?


¿Cuándo? ¿De joven, cuando se disponía a casarse con una filistina? 
Pero se echó atrás por una disputa sobre los regalos que los familiares de ella le exigían a él y no por ningún criterio religioso, ¿no? 
Para ser renegado, o apóstata, primero hay que ser fiel a la fé, y sólo después desatenderla o abandonarla.


----------



## eli-chi

aztlaniano said:


> ¡Samson! Pasé la noche en vela repasando los episodios de los Simpson en los que figura Ned en búsqueda de una pista.
> "Apóstata" me suena un poco fuerte, ya que un "backslider" no se pone a rezar a un becerro de oro ni abandona la fe del todo, necesariamente, sólo deja de cumplir plenamente.
> En el caso de Sansón, no veo en qué sentido fue un "backslider".
> Se trata de un hombre tipo Chuck Norris o Charles Bronson, que siempre mata a los malos, ¿sin que la fe pinte nada? Sí cometió un error fatal, que fue el fiarse de Dalila cuando tenía que saber que ella pretendía quitarle ¿sus poderes?. Creo que eso se llama estar* encoñado *o agilipollado, o simplemente ser tonto.


Sorry, *aztlaniano.  *Se que esto es lo que la mayoría entiende, porque es lo que parece ser a simple vista.  Pero la Biblia dice otra cosa... Para muestra, estos botones.
Jueces 13:24-25 dice: _"Y la mujer dio a luz un hijo, y le puso por nombre Sansón.  Y el niño creció y Jehová lo bendijo.  Y el Espíritu de Jehová comenzó a manifestarse en él..."_
15:14 _"...; pero el Espíritu de Jehová vino sobre él, y las cuerdas que estaban en sus brazos se volvieron como lino quemado con fuego, y las ataduras cayeron de sus manos."
16:20 "... Pero él no sabía que Jehová ya se había apartado de él."
16:28 "Entonces clamó Sansón a Jehová, y dijo: 'Señor Jehová, acuérdate ahaora de mí, fortaléceme, te ruego, solamente esta vez, oh Dios,..." _


----------



## mijoch

To be "renegado" is not only to one's religion, but also to one's beliefs. Samson didn't "*believe"* the gifts required were reasonable, and "renegó".

M.


----------



## eli-chi

mijoch said:


> To be "renegado" is not only to one's religion, but also to one's beliefs. Samson didn't "*believe"* the gifts required were reasonable, and "renegó".
> 
> M.


What?  I´m afraid that you have to read the book of Judges again, and carefuly, sir.


----------



## mijoch

Hi eli-chi.

I'm sure you're right. Does the Bible define the meaning of "renegado". The other meaning in my dictionary is "Muladí".

I'm not really a Bible reader. This thread seems to have gone a touch off the rails. It 
started with Ned and changed to Samson.

The requirement is to translate "Samson was a restored backslider". Whether the answer is yes or no; right or wrong, is irrelevant, or even irreverent!

I think enough reasonable suggestions have resulted from the debate.

Cheers

M.


----------



## aztlaniano

mijoch said:


> The requirement is to translate "Samson was a restored backslider". Whether the answer is yes or no; right or wrong, is irrelevant, or even irreverent!.


Touché, Mijoch.
To recapitulate, and using "renegado", X era un renegado que rectificó, volvió al redil.


----------



## maidinbedlam

mijoch said:


> This thread seems to have gone a touch off the rails. It started with Ned and changed to Samson.


 
Ned y Sansón no tienen nada que ver, y tampoco "reincidente" y "renegado". Pero me temo que el contexto de Ned, existiera o no, con ironía o no, también iba en ese sentido.


----------



## Brucio

@aztlaniano- En la historia de Sansón, el hecho de casarse con Dalila fue su falla moral (I suppose that's why they say he backslid. <-verbo!) Después de que su mujer lo traicionó, Sansón se arrepintió y fue restaurado.

I was looking for a general term, that's why I mentioned Ned Flanders, but I must say that this has been an interesting and helpful thread.

Summary:
Reincidente= se aplica más en el ámbito legal a personas que repiten sus delitos.
Apostata= un término 100% religioso para personas que renuncian sus creencias.
Renegado= un término general para una persona que rechaza o abandona sus creencias/morales personales.
Agilipollado= un término general para una persona que por tonto, sigue teniendo retrasos (?)


----------



## aztlaniano

Brucio said:


> @aztlaniano- En la historia de Sansón, el hecho de casarse con Dalila fue su falla moral (I suppose that's why they say he backslid. <-verbo!) Después de que su mujer lo traicion_ara_, Sansón se arrepintió y fue restaurado.


Parece que con "restored" te refieres a que Dios le devolvió a Sansón su fuerza supernatural.  O sea, lo que fue restaurado no fue Sansón sino sus superpoderes.


----------



## Brucio

aztlaniano said:


> Parece que con "restored" te refieres a que Dios le devolvió a Sansón su fuerza supernatural.  O sea, lo que fue restaurado no fue Sansón sino sus superpoderes.



Mas bien, recibió de nuevo el Espíritu de Dios.


----------



## eli-chi

Brucio said:


> @aztlaniano- En la historia de Sansón, el hecho de casarse con Dalila fue su falla moral (I suppose that's why they say he backslid. <-verbo!) Después de que su mujer lo traicionó, Sansón se arrepintió y fue restaurado.
> 
> I was looking for a general term, that's why I mentioned Ned Flanders, but I must say that this has been an interesting and helpful thread.
> 
> Summary:
> Reincidente= se aplica más en el ámbito legal a personas que repiten sus delitos.
> Apostata= un término 100% religioso para personas que renuncian sus creencias.
> Renegado= un término general para una persona que deja sus creencias/morales personales (?).


Esto dice la RAE
*renegado**, da**.* (Del part. de _renegar_).
* 1.     * adj. Que ha abandonado voluntariamente su religión o sus creencias.
* 2.     * adj. Particularmente, que renuncia a la ley de Jesucristo. U. t. c. s.
* 3.     * adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Áspera de condición y maldiciente. U. t. c. s.

Sigo pensando en una palabra que tenga el significado que se busca en este hilo... creo que está mucho más cerca de "agilipollado", lo que decía al comienzo *aztlaniano. 
*Como dije antes, alguien que tuvo un retroceso (en su progreso).


----------



## eli-chi

mijoch said:


> Hi eli-chi.
> 
> I'm sure you're right. Does the Bible define the meaning of "renegado". The other meaning in my dictionary is "Muladí".
> 
> I'm not really a Bible reader. This thread seems to have gone a touch off the rails. It
> started with Ned and changed to Samson.
> 
> The requirement is to translate "Samson was a restored backslider". Whether the answer is yes or no; right or wrong, is irrelevant, or even irreverent!
> 
> I think enough reasonable suggestions have resulted from the debate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> M.


Hi mijoch:
as far as I know the Bible only speaks about "apóstatas".  But they are people who never has had part with God.  They have their "own" faith for a god they created to their image, or fables or fabrications.  So they renounce the faith they choose to have.  He who has a faith "from" God never becomes an apostate, because they can´t.


----------

